# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Rrahjet e shpeshta të zemrës

## Xhuxhumaku

*Rrahjet e shpeshta të zemrës, ja çfarë duhet bërë*
Një rrahje zemre e parregullt quhet aritmi, e cila nuk është e njëjtë me pulsin e çrregullt. Në fakt, nuk është e thënë që të ndodhin të dyja së bashku. Norma e pulsit të zemrës është nga 50 deri në 100 rrahje në minutë. Aritmitë mund të shfaqen edhe kur pulsi është normal, por dhe kur pulsi është i ngadaltë ose i shpejtë. Në Shtetet e Bashkuara, më shumë se 850,000 njerëz shtrohen në spital për shkak të një aritmie çdo vit.
Cilat janë shkaqet e aritmisë?
Aritmitë mund të shkaktohen nga disa faktorë, duke përfshirë: Sëmundjen e arterieve koronare; Disbalancat e elektroliteve në gjak (të tilla si natriumi ose kaliumi); Ndryshimet në muskujt e zemrës tuaj; Dëmtimi nga një atak në zemër; Procesi i shërimit pas një operacioni në zemër; Ritmet e parregullta të zemrës (pulsi i çrregullt) mund të ndodhin edhe tek zemrat e shëndetshme.
Simptomat
Aritmia mund të jetë e heshtur dhe të mos paraqesë asnjë simptomë. Një mjek mund të zbulojë një rrahje zemre të parregullt gjatë një kontrolli fizik, duke ju matur pulsin ose nëpërmjet një elektrokardiograme (EKG). Kur simptomat e një aritmie shfaqen, ato mund të përfshijnë: Palpitacionet (ndjesia e rrahjeve të munguara të zemrës, dridhëse ose “me ulje ngritje”); Rrahje në gjoks; Marramendje ose një ndjenjë lehtësie në kokë; Pafuqi; Marrje fryme; Shqetësime në kraharor; Dobësi apo lodhje (kur ndjeheni shumë të lodhur).
Medikamentet
Një shumëllojshmëri medikamentesh janë në dispozicion për trajtimin e aritmisë. Këto përfshijnë: Ilaçet Antiaritmike. Këto barna kontrollojnë normën e rrahjeve të zemrës dhe përfshijnë edhe bllokuesit beta. Terapia antikoagulante ose antiplatelante (pllakëza). Këto barna ulin rrezikun e formimit të mpiksjeve të gjakut dhe goditjeve në tru. Këto përfshijnë varfarinën (hollues gjaku) ose një aspirinë bllokuesit beta.
Mjetet ndihmëse
Nëse medikamentet nuk janë në gjendje të mbajnë nën kontroll ritmin anormal të vazhdueshëm të zemrës (të tilla si dridhja atriale), kardioverzioni mund të jetë i nevojshëm. Pas administrimit të anestezisë afatshkurtër, një goditje elektrike shkarkohet në murin e kraharorit, që sinkronizon zemrën dhe lejon ritmin normal të rifillojë. Çfarë është një stimulues kardiak? Mbajtësi i ritmit është një pajisje që dërgon pulsime të vogla elektrike muskujve të zemrës për të mbajtur një normë të përshtatshme të rrahjeve të saj. Stimuluesi kardiak ka një gjenerator impulsesh (i cili përmban një bateri dhe një kompjuter të vogël) dhe përçues (telat) që dërgojnë impulse nga gjeneratori drejt muskujve të zemrës. Pajisjet më të reja kanë shumë karakteristika të sofistikuara që janë të dizajnuara për të ndihmuar në menaxhimin e aritmive.
Ulja e presionit të gjakut
Si mund ta ulni presionin e gjakut dhe pse është e rëndësishme ta kontrolloni rregullisht. Ushtrimet fizike, siç janë joga, vrapimi, të ecurit e shpejtë, notimi, çiklizmi etj., që përbëhen nga lëvizje të përsëritura të shumë muskujve me mungesë të forcave të rezistencës; nëse aplikohen të paktën tri herë në javë nga gjysmë ore ose më shumë, janë në gjendje ta ulin tensionin arterial. Zvogëlimi i peshës trupore konsiderohet një mjet efikas dhe pa efekte anësore për uljen e vlerave të tensionit arterial. Mund të thuhet se me një kilogram të humbur arrihet ulja e presionit për një mmHg. Kështu që një njeri që është 10 kg mbi peshën ideale dhe ka një presion që është 10 mmHg mbi vlerat optimale, në qoftë se arrin peshën ideale do t’i rikthehen edhe vlerat optimalë të shtypjes së gjakut. Ulja e sasisë konsumuese të alkoolit, pa dyshim se luan një rol të madh në kontrollin e vlerave të tensionit tek njerëzit që normalisht e përdorin atë, transmeton “Telegrafi”. Efekti favorizues i duhanit në arteriosklerozë është dokumentuar te vdekjet nga kardiopatitë ishemike dhe vaskulopatitë cerebralë te duhanpirësit e mëdhenj. Ndalimi i duhanit, pavarësisht nga efektet mbi tensionin arterial zvogëlojnë rrezikun kardiovaskular tek pacientët me hipertension. Numri i madh i të sëmurëve me hipertension tek duhanpirësit sugjeron një rol të rëndësishëm të duhanit tek kjo lloj sëmundje. Edhe dieta luan një rol të rëndësishëm dhe duhet t’i kushtohet rëndësi në rastet me hipertension arterial. Studimet tregojnë se duke rritur konsumin e kaliumit, sepse ai është një nga jonet kryesore të organizmit tonë. Disa ushqime që përmbajnë kalium: salcë domateje, çaj, kafe, soja e thatë, pluhur soje, qumësht, fasule, kajsi të thata, pjeshkë të thata etj. Djersitja e tepërt, diarreja dhe vjellja që shkaktojnë humbje lëngjesh, mund të prishin dhe ekuilibrin e përqendrimit të kaliumit dhe joneve të tjera në gjak.

----------

